

Hacker News Kansai Meetup: July 26, Osaka - sgdesign
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/4818

======
sgdesign
As always, you can see past presentations on our YouTube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxKJC9zZJ9C7YDYuZ3m59Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxKJC9zZJ9C7YDYuZ3m59Q)

------
sgrove
If you get a chance, I highly recommend checking out the HN Kansai group. A
really great collection of people working on some diverse stuff, in a
wonderful area. Wish I could attend more often!

